# Looking for a map to display online to show the states to where I've shipped my shirts



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I've gotten to the point where I've sold and shipped my shirts to several different states. I don't know why I think that's so fun, but I do. 

I thought it might be fun to find some sort of a map where I could color (or something) the states to show where I've shipped. I'd like to display this on my website or facebook, or both. 

Does anyone know of such a thing? I've seen an app (long ago) on facebook where people color in what states or countries they have visited, but I can't find it now. 

I'd like to find something (an app?), but it would have to be simple to download and use for me to be able to use it. 

Anyone know of anything like this? I thought it would be cool to color it in as I ship to different states.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

You are right, that is a very nice idea. Amazingly, I found vectors of each state individually, but I have not yet found a vector of the United States, with all of the states outlined in it


----------



## Swisha (Mar 31, 2011)

That's a cool idea. Now you have me interested. I found this website. 

http://www.vecteezy.com/map-vector/5937-united-states-map-vector

If anyone else finds any better ones, please post


----------



## Swisha (Mar 31, 2011)

Also found this

http://kango.hubpages.com/hub/Top_5_Facebook_Travel_Application_Widget_Reviewed_by_Kango


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Swisha, that last link doesn't work for me.


----------



## Swisha (Mar 31, 2011)

Try this one,

http://travel.usatoday.com/digitalt...ot-Facebook-apps-share-travel-tips/52756038/1

If that doesn't work, here's part of the article that list some of the apps 

"The apps include travel planning websites Gogobot and Wipolo, travel review site TripAdvisor, short-term rental site Airbnb and interactive map Where I've Been."


----------



## D3L0C4T3D (Jan 23, 2012)

Why not just use google maps where you canjust tag not only the state but the city or even tje company you did shirts for? On top of that you can include a pic of the ****t you printed

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

